# Free Coffee at Topaz Stations



## Smashbox (10 Apr 2009)

For today only, Topaz along with the RSA are offering free coffee for their Easter Topaz Driver Fatigue Campaign.

http://www.rsa.ie/NEWS/News/Easter_Topaz_Driver_Fatigue_Campaign.html


----------



## Ceist Beag (16 Mar 2012)

Offer is on again today (and every bank holiday Friday it seems!) See [broken link removed]


----------



## SoylentGreen (16 Mar 2012)

The Topaz garage on the Merrion Road was charging €1.66 for petrol today. Expensive coffee?


----------



## T McGibney (16 Mar 2012)

Sometimes their coffee tastes like petrol. Other times it is brewed so long that you could nearly walk on it. How they can charge €1.99 for a small cup of that muck is beyond me. I sincerely hope the RSA aren't paying them anything as part of this promotion.


----------

